
No salary for Elon Musk but a $7bn payout if Tesla reaches $650bn valuation - sjcsjc
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2018/01/23/elon-musk-wont-take-salary-bonus-tesla-pursues-650bn-valuation/
======
inetsee
The headline is incorrect. The Telegraph article says that Elon Musk's
potential payout is $70 billion, not $7 billion.

The New York Times article
([https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/business/dealbook/tesla-e...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/business/dealbook/tesla-
elon-musk-pay.html)) lists the potential payout at $55 billion.

Either way it's a lot of money, but if he can succeed, he will certainly have
earned it.

------
loceng
I like that milestone, roughly 10x of current market cap.

I believe Elon will succeed in lining everything up optimally for Tesla to
succeed and outcompete others (even if they all copy his ecosystem
design/plans - he's still ahead with mindshare and strategy and arguably
execution).

I look forward to having a Tesla or two that I share with friends and family,
a house with Tesla solar roof tiles, Tesla Powerwalls, etc.

~~~
earenndil
I also like the milestone, but I don't think it's achievable. As the article
mentions, it's on a similar order of magnitude to google and apple.

~~~
loceng
Elon and Tesla have been laying the foundation for exponential growth I
believe they can achieve; along with SpaceX that will lead the way for mining
asteroids etc will further be a profit layer others won't have that he can
leverage in the future to his heart's content. Tie SpaceX's global satellite
network and connectivity with vehicles ... there's a lot of synergy to what
he's doing, a buzzword that should be used to describe the ecosystem Elon's
creating.

Edit: Not to mention some other boring plans he has that will disrupt
transportation even more than electric vehicles and reusable rockets will..

